# How much ACV?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Iv been giving Ruby organic apple cider vinegar with her meals for the past few days. I give her a teaspoon for breakfast, and a teaspoon for dinner. I have noticed such a huge difference, her eyes arent as watery and goopy, and the red/brown tinge to the tears is going away too. Her ears are looking a lot better too. Is a teaspoon twice a day too much for her? Sometimes she will only get a teaspoon once a day, it depends. I can only put the ACV with lamb and sardines, and sometimes pork. She will not lick it up when its put with chicken. So whats a good amount of ACV for a 16 pound dog? I hope Im not giving too much!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We just add it to their water. A few "glugs" for a 5 gallon bucket. Makes it super easy...


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Interesting...Natalie, is this something y'all add to their water on a regular basis?


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

I find alot of conflicting info online about the dose but the majority states one tsp for a small dog once a day. If you google it you will also see that. I give my 45 lb pit bull one tbsp once a day added to her food. This came right off the Braggs website. It also suggests an eighth of a cup for a 5 gallon bucket :smile:
Bragg Live Foods, Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar, Bragg Liquid Aminos,Systemic Enzymes, Bragg Live Organic Food Products, Patricia Bragg, Paul Bragg, Bragg Organic Olive Oil, Bragg Salad Dressings, Bragg Seasonings, Bragg Health Products


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad I asked, 1 teaspoon a day it is. I tried adding the tiniest amount into her water dish, but she smelled it and wouldnt drink her water. It is much easier mixing it in with red bloody meat, because I just put the ACV with the blood and she drinks it right up, and canned sardines because the fish smell is fairly strong to kind of mask the ACV.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting this - I'm going to start giving it to my dogs too!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I have also read that for small dogs 1 tsp is recommended. We give our boxers 1 tsp 2 times a day


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, I think I am convinced to try it after you said it helps Ruby's eyes. Snorkels has the brown runny gunk in her eyes - it's either worse or better, but it's never gone and sometimes it's really bad.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

xellil said:


> Yes, I think I am convinced to try it after you said it helps Ruby's eyes. Snorkels has the brown runny gunk in her eyes - it's either worse or better, but it's never gone and sometimes it's really bad.


Yeah it made such a difference! I use the cotton round eyemakeup removal pads to clean Ruby's face, and sometimes I had to use two. Now I only use one and it doesnt soak the pad. It really has made a difference already and Iv only been using it for a few days. Cant wait to see long term


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I give Aspen about 2 tbsp twice a week. I think I'm gonna start doing it more...


----------

